# Rapid Change in Grand Canyon



## robear16

The rapid at mile 221 has experienced a new flash flood and the rapid has changed significantly. There is a huge new hole near the top right similar to 209 mile rapid. From what I experienced yesterday, it is best to run to the left of this hole


----------



## buckmanriver

Thanks for the update! If folks have photos or video of the drop I would be interested to see those as well.


----------



## David L

Thanks for the news. What would you say about its visibility from a boat?


----------



## Tom Martin

Another forum notes Lower 220 Camp is underwater, as is most of Gorilla Island. Scouting of Granite Springs Rapid is recommended at this time, on river left. All the best, tom


----------



## Electric-Mayhem

I just got off my first Grand trip on the 21st and we all remarked that Granite Springs was much larger then expected. It think we chalked it up to water level, but it turns out its because of this flood. I'd say its a 5 or 6 rapid now. It felt like one of the bigger rapids of that day. For what its worth, I still think its read and run for most people, but we also ran it a pretty high water level that may have covered some stuff up. I know myself and another boat in my group ran the hole in 209, but it was more of a wave and didn't get anywhere close to flipping either of us to give you an idea of water levels.

We stayed at Travertine Falls that night and noticed a change in the color of the water, so there is a chance that it flashed again or something changed after we went through so your results may vary.


----------



## Blade&Shaft

There's been a lot of flashing in that reach of the canyon during the last week or two. Came down through there yesterday and the new hole is a legit feature. The run is similar to that of 209, and visibility on the approach should allow most heady boaters to read and run. A left of center entry pulling or pushing left to miss the hole is the move. Pretty awesome to see things moving around so dramatically down there, it's not often you get the opportunity to run a brand new rapid! 

On a totally unrelated note, Saddle Canyon flashed huge too. Lots of debris flow and boulders moved around, looks like a bomb went off. 

Happy monsoon season!
$$$


----------



## Tom Martin

Hey Blade, did you get any pictures of either 221 or Saddle? Thanks, tom


----------



## Blade&Shaft

No pics of rapid if I find my pics of saddle I'll post em' up here for ya Tom.


----------



## ZeketheGuide

Ran the updated Granite Springs rapid on 9/6/16. We ran early morning - 8:30 - and the flow was close to 10K. At this flow, the rapid looked very similar to a reversed Crystal - without the dreaded rock island at the end.
Two offset holes, one after the other, in center toward top. Both can easily flip a boat. Huge breaking laterals coming off of the far right shore (bedrock?) with a nasty pour over immediately downstream. The tongue lead to a wave train with a very large pulsing wave about 3/4 of the way down. One boat hit this and reported a "Lava-like" crashing wave. Running down the left shore required breaking over some strong laterals and the run-out is through shallow water. I expect the rapid to look similar at lower water, with stiffer pour overs in center, but perhaps friendlier through wave train. No guesses at higher flows.
Scout left, but be aware that the cobble is still loose and moving under foot.
Hope this helps you all. Be safe.
Zeke


----------



## mkashzg

Here is a photo of Saddle Canyon where the big black rock used to be but is now gone!?


----------



## tmacc

Hey Zeke, Thanks for the update. We launch in a week, so this is timely.


----------



## lawclan

*Granite Springs Rapid Flip*

After fighting high winds all day on Monday, Sept. 12th we approached Granite Springs with caution but didn't have any specific details with us. The flow as probably in the 14,000 CFS range. The new hole is impressive and massive. It flipped a 18' Sotar and my 16' cataraft. The hole is not easily seen as you approach and is hidden in the wave train in the center. To continue the warnings - stay left.


----------



## MountainManPB

I just found a video on YouTube that shows the new feature. Enjoy!
https://youtu.be/VuKUPTjG4UE


----------



## Electric-Mayhem

I thought it might have changed again since we ran it in mid August but that video seems about right to what I remember. Not sure if I hit that feature or not...but I know I was aiming for big stuff so I probably did. I tee'd up to it more then the people in the video though...so it was just a fun hit. I imagine at lower flows that will be a true hole or even an exposed rock.

To me...it felt like a 6 on the scale. If you know that wave/hole is there you can avoid it and the rest of the rapid is just a wave train.


----------



## tmacc

We ran it on the 5th in very muddy water at around 8am. We stopped and scouted it, but couldn't see the hole. Unintentionally, I hit it, but had the cat straight and it was about the size shown on the video. We got wet, but that was about it. The rapid is easily run on the left. Not that we're experts or anything, we've been down 4 times, but my wife and I thought it would be rated a 4 or 5 on the GC rapid scale.

I didn't see our lead boatman's run, but he hit the hole as well in a 23' cat and the water jerked his oar hard enough to tear a bicep ligament.


----------



## duct tape

Brad Dimock has some pics in his blog of the rapid and the wash. 

fretwaterlines: Ch-ch-ch-ch-ch-changes


----------



## JBar

Hey, Tom, it was a pretty easy kayak line on the left, so I really got my first close look at the meat in this Video. We sure enjoyed being with you guys. Glad you had a good trip down to Pearce. John


----------



## tmacc

Hey John, it was great little float down to Pierce from DC. The motor helped immensely. Pam claims we tagged the hole at Killer Fang, but I would call it more of a breaking wave.:shock:

What a great group to do the GC with! Hopefully, we're with the Arkansas in crowd in the future.


----------



## duct tape

Hey John. I grew up in Fort Smith. So can I be in the Arkansas in crowd on your next trip? 

Jon


----------



## JBar

I was fortunate to be invited on this trip as kayakers, along with my wife and long time boating buddy. The TL and several of the other oarsmen went on in '09 when I was a co-permit holder. Good things come back around!


----------



## tmacc

JBar said:


> Hey, Tom, it was a pretty easy kayak line on the left, so I really got my first close look at the meat in this Video. John


Hell John, it was a pretty easy raft line down the left side if I had just gone to that side, but nooo, I thought center looked clean. Pam didn't need to see the video. :shock: Obviously, Doc saw Walter's run and was able to go left.


----------

